# ~x86

## federico

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   
> 
> Beh consgliare di usare un sistema non stabile non mi sembra il miglior modo per ridurre le domande sul forum.. o forse le volevi aumentare ?
> ...

 

In seguito a questo ho intenzione di dire la mia sul sistema stabile gentoo, e su quello instabile.

Da tanti anni utilizzo gentoo, e ho sempre utilizzato maggiormente versioni compilate per intero come ~x86.

Qualcuno stara' gia' pensando che il mio computer a questo punto dovrebbe esplodere da un momento all'altro, eppure funziona da sempre.

Perche? Perche' effettivamente il sistema instabile non e' cosi' instabile come molti vorrebbero farci credere!!!

Come me conosco altre persone, ad esempio mio fratello (pieno ~x86 su amd compilato a 64 bit) e eldios, su altri processori diversi, e io stesso ho piu' di una macchina gentoo, compresa una con processore via C7, sempre compilato nel medesimo modo.

Ho avuto occasione di utilizzare anche sistemi compilati in stabile, e funzionanti.

Quando ho avuto i maggiori problemi? Quando ho voluto smascherare qualcosa da un sistema stabile per installaresoftware o librerie che non erano considerati tali. Ti trovi ad dover smascherare in certe occasioni un pacco di cose, rischiando di mandare in malora altri programmi che magari non sanno neanche che e' la versione tal dei tali delle nuova libreria che tu hai smascherato.

Quindi, basta con queste paure infondate! Il sistema ~x86 funziona alla grande.

----------

## lavish

Il sistema totalmente in ~ARCH in genere funziona, ma ci sono 2 problemi fondamentali, uno legato all'altro: il numero di update giornalieri e' decisamente alto, considerevolmente maggiore rispetto allo stesso file di world con sistema stable. Oltre allo sbattimento e allo stress hardware dovuto a compilazioni cosi' frequenti, a volte capita che ci si trovi con pacchetti che sono stati marcati come ~ARCH inavvertitamente e che possono compromettere il funzionamento del sistema.

Concluderei riassumendo: se un utente sa cosa sta facendo, e' disposto a impiegare maggior tempo e risorse nella manutenzione del proprio sistema, ed ha un minimo di esperienza per sapersi muovere nel caso ci fossero problemi, va benissimo! Sta anche facendo un favore alla comunita'  :Wink: 

Per tutti gli altri, me compreso, un sistema stable e' auspicabile  :Smile: 

Ciao!

----------

## federico

Confermo quello che dice Lavish!

----------

## Kernel78

[Mahatma Gandhi mode=on]

Cerco di mantenermi il più calmo e diplomatico possibile, se dovessi travalicare i limiti mi scuso sin d'ora e accetterò qualsiasi moderazione possa scatenare.

Purtroppo penso che questa sia la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso della mia pazienza, spesso, troppo spesso leggo post che come questo fanno di un campione statisticamente irrilevante uno stendardo delle proprie idee.

Filesystem, componenti hw, sw o qualsiasi altra cosa, basta che se stessi e un paio di conoscenti abbiano avuto esperienze concordi e queste vengono propinate come se si trattasse di un dogma (es. uso reiser4 in produzione da diversi anni, mai perso un bit, lo consiglio a tutti; una volta ho bruciato tre maxtor, evitateli come la peste; la mia connessione alice va lenta, cambiate tutti provider; la ~x86 funziona da dio; ecc ecc).

Vi rendete conto che una rondine non fa primavera ?

Vogliamo prendere in esame qualche cosa di oggettivo o ci mettiamo a discutere del sesso degli angeli ?

Proviamo a considerare il ciclo di vita di un ebuild in maniera obiettiva (almeno fino all'ultima volta che ho controllato, se la cosa è cambiata fatemelo pure notare), un ebuild viene richiesto e viene creato con keyword ~<arch>, normalmente dopo 30 giorni dalla chiusura dell'ultimo bug l'ebuild viene marcato come stabile (questa procedura non è rigida ma abbastanza elastica).

Come tutti quelli che hanno una gentoo stabile sanno non tutti i pacchetti stabili sono esentida bug, questo ci porta ovviamente a considerare che un dato pacchetto al momento della creazione dell'ebuild ha un numero di bug uguale a quelli che mantiene quando arriva a essere dichiarato stabile più tutti quelli che sono stati risolti tra la creazione e la stabilizzazione.

Nel caso più favorevole alla teoria della ~ più stabile il numero di bug riscontrati e risolti tra creazione e stabilizzazione è uguale a 0 e quindi effettivamente installando un pacchetto instabile si ottiene ESATTAMENTE la stessa cosa che aspettare che quel pacchetto divenga stabile prima di installarlo.

In ogni altro caso, ovvero in cui tra creazione e stabilizzazione sia stato riscontrato e risolto almeno un bug, installare un pacchetto instabile invece di attendere la stabilizzazione porta nel tuo sistema ALMENO UN BUG IN PIÙ rispetto a quanti ne avresti avuti aspettando la stabilizzazione.

Riepilogando quindi, nel caso più favorevole in assoluto una gentoo ~x86 è al massimo stabile quanto una x86, in tutti gli altri decisamente più numerosi casi una ~x86 è più buggata di una x86, non è possibile che una ~x86 sia più stabile di una x86 perchè questo significherebbe che nel processo di stabilizzazione siano stati introdotti dei bug (eventualità matematicamente possibile ma statisticamente irrilevante).

Quando viene creato un ebuild -r1 (e via dicendo) è perchè l'ebuild originale aveva qualche problema, tu puoi anche essere fortunato e non riscontrarlo ma questo non significa che non ci sia.

 *Quote:*   

> Quindi, basta con queste paure infondate! Il sistema ~x86 funziona alla grande.
> 
> 

 

Basta con la favola che la matematica non sia un'opinione ! 1 è maggire di 2.

... wow anche a me è saltato fuori uno slogan che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra  :Laughing: 

[Mahatma Gandhi mode=off]

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> *

 

+1

----------

## lavish

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Basta con la favola che la matematica non sia un'opinione ! 1 è maggire di 2.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Concordo pienamente con quanto detto. Il tono e l'argomentazione e' diversa rispetto al mio post, ma il significato lo stesso  :Wink: 

//EDIT: faccio notare che federico ha scritto "funziona", non "ha meno bug rispetto a un sistema stabile". Ed e' da leggersi con in mente l'utente ricer medio ( :Laughing: )

----------

## Kernel78

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Basta con la favola che la matematica non sia un'opinione ! 1 è maggire di 2. 
> 
>   
> 
> Concordo pienamente con quanto detto. Il tono e l'argomentazione e' diversa rispetto al mio post, ma il significato lo stesso 
> ...

 

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il sistema ~x86 funziona alla grande.

 quando al massimo un sistema ~x86 non può funzionare meglio di un sistema x86.

... e poi:"funziona alla grande" rispetto a cosa o in quale campo ?

Il massimo che si può ottenere da una ~x86 sono versioni più aggiornate con un certo anticipo, per forza di cose non può funzionare meglio di come funzionerà una x86 quando i pacchetti instabili verranno stabilizzati, anzi probabilmente la ~ avrà dei bug che saranno risolti prima della stabilizzazione quindi se "Il sistema ~x86 funziona alla grande." allora "Il sistema x86 funziona alla STRAgrande."

----------

## mouser

Personalmente credo che il post di Fede non sia da intendersi come "il ~x86 è fantastico, il x86 è una merda", ma semplicemente come uno smettere di misticizzare le versioni in ~.

Spesso capita di sentire:

"Non usare il ~ARCH che poi non ti funziona più niente"

"Non usare il ~ARCH perchè il sistema diventa instabile e ti si blocca ogni 10 minuti"

[ecc...]

Ora, quello che credo di aver compreso dal post di cui sopra, è che al massimo si può dire:

"Non usare il ~ARCH che se succede qualcosa di inconsueto, non sai come gestirlo"

questo si... 

Poi, io parlo con da utente che usa un sistema in ~x86 sul laptop e sul desktop personali, mentre un x86 sul laptop aziendale (anche se, sempre più spesso, mi trovo a unkeywordare o smascherare pacchetti perchè più aggiornati).

Tengo solo a precisare che non voglio *assolutamente* dire uno è meglio, l'altro è una m***a o cose del genere. Personalmente mi sento di consigliare sistemi in ~x86 a chi ha già una buona esperienza con GNU/Linux | Gentoo Linux, e che vuole testare software più aggiornato (ed, in alcuni casi, più buggato, ma non capita così spesso) magari facendo un pò di bug-report  :Wink: 

ps: IMHO quando si parla di software buggato o meno, bisogna vedere quali bug effettivamente vengono riscontrati dall'utente. Non è corretto contare semplicemente il numero di bug-report aperti per determinare quanto un programma è più stabile o instabile di un'altra sua versione. Per esempio, seguendo questa filosofia, gedit 2.18 è immensamente più buggato del 2.20

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

inutile ribadirlo, quoto i post di lavish e di kernel78.

aggiungo anche che in tutta questa situazione, gli utenti che sono felici e contenti e che pensano di averle scampate tutte usando un sistema stra-stabile, poi si ritrovano che d'estate qualche mantainer decide di smascherare un pacchetto che non era stato testato a sufficienza e da qui panico ed incomprensione... quindi non so se sia la soluzione migliore, ma è decisamente importante capire il valore delle mascherature e capire il funzionamento di portage; (poi forse si dirà: "vabé ma tanto ci sono sempre gli hard masked, basta evitarli"...)

recentemente mi sono imbattuto su un articolo interessante, che suddivide la popolazione dei programmatori in 20% e 80%

beh io trovo che nell'ambito gentoo, da cui bazzico da un pochetto, trovo che gli utenti anche qui siano suddivisi in queste due percentuali: chi lo fa per lavoro e rischia e pondera le sue decisioni millimetricamente (o almeno...), insieme a chi vuole tranquillità e "stabilità" forniscono il quadro per i gentoo-user dell'80% e chi invece lo fa per testare tutto, perché non ha senso ~x86 e per varie altre ragioni e si trova nella fascia del 20%.

Forse è anche riduttiva questa suddivisione, però mi ci ritrovo abbastanza e poi, scusate, ma sarebbe una noia pazzesca se non fosse così.

----------

## Josuke

invece concordo pienamente con mouser, non avete inteso per nulla il significato del topic....

è veramente insensato mettersi a discutere sul fatto che uno sia meglio dell'altro e una esperienza personale è comunque interessante da ascoltare, non ho mai avuto una gentoo che non fosse ~x86 e molti miei amici hanno risolto problemi sostanziali passando a ~x86...e scommetto che un sacco di persone abbiano risolto i loro problemi facendo l'esatto contrario...questo cosa ci dice? semplicemente che in medium stat virtus e che un giusto e ponderato mix tra le due potrebbe renderci soddisfatti tutti.

Il succo è...non scoraggiamo le persone che vogliono provare i pacchetti instabili e non etichettiamoli come il male assoluto, spesso passare ad una versione instabile ha risolto problemi senza crearne di nuovi.

----------

## Josuke

invece concordo pienamente con mouser, non avete inteso per nulla il significato del topic....

è veramente insensato mettersi a discutere sul fatto che uno sia meglio dell'altro e una esperienza personale è comunque interessante da ascoltare, non ho mai avuto una gentoo che non fosse ~x86 e molti miei amici hanno risolto problemi sostanziali passando a ~x86...e scommetto che un sacco di persone abbiano risolto i loro problemi facendo l'esatto contrario...questo cosa ci dice? semplicemente che in medium stat virtus e che un giusto e ponderato mix tra le due potrebbe renderci soddisfatti tutti.

Il succo è...non scoraggiamo le persone che vogliono provare i pacchetti instabili e non etichettiamoli come il male assoluto, spesso passare ad una versione instabile ha risolto problemi senza crearne di nuovi.

----------

## djinnZ

Una cosa che mi pare chiara è che a nessuno di voi è passato per la mente che "instabile", nel mondo dell'open-source, in genere non vuol dire malfunzionante ma solo che non c'è alcuna garanzia che non venga stravolto dall'oggi al domani.

Il rischio che uno dei devel si sia fumato una piantagione intera prima di fare modifiche ed abbia inserito qualcosa che non funziona per niente tra gli ~ dovrebbe essere marginale ed occasionale, soprattutto.

Per quanto attiene all'atteggiamento religioso/superstizioso, quoto kernel78, cerchiamo di crescere.

----------

## topper_harley

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> *

 

Mi permetto di contestare la tua affermazione secondo cui un'installazione "~arch" puo' essere nella migliore delle ipotesi stabile come una "arch", se non piu' instabile.

Nonostante matematicamente questa affermazione non faccia una piega, e la tua spiegazione lo dimostri chiaramente, trovo che questo ragionamento sia broken by design, in quanto paragona due installazioni uguali in epoche diverse.

 *Quote:*   

> per forza di cose non può funzionare meglio di come funzionerà una x86 quando i pacchetti instabili verranno stabilizzati

 

Il tuo discorso infatti funziona solo se prendiamo in considerazione un'installazione instabile che in data odierna contiene il pacchetto foo-3.5.1 ed un installazione stabile che in data futura utilizzera' il pacchetto foo-3.5.1-r4.

Ne risulta pero' ovvio che l'utente necessita del pacchetto foo oggi, non in un futuro imprecisato, e quindi la data deve essere una $COSTANTE nel nostro confronto.

Ne deriva quindi che in data odierna l'installazione stabile utilizza il pacchetto foo-3.5.1-r4 che contiene x bugs, mentre quella ~arch utilizza il pacchetto foo-3.5.2 che contiene y bugfixes e z nuovi bugs.

Di conseguenza foo-3.5.2 ha x-y+z bugs, quindi la presenza di piu' o meno bugs rispetto alla versione foo-3.5.1-r4 e' SOLO vincolata dal fatto che y sia minore o maggiore di z.

Il vantaggio di utilizzare un sistema stabile rispetto ad uno instabile non e' dato dal numero minore di bugs, bensi' dal fatto che un sistema stabile e' decisamente piu' testato rispetto ad uno instabile. Quello che ci porta ad utilizzare sistemi stabili e' quindi la sicurezza di utilizzare un sistema ampiamente testato e quindi tendenzialmente piu' sicuro, senza nessuna garanzia che abbia meno bug, o bug meno pericolosi rispetto ad un sistema instabile.

P.s. anch'io utilizzo su tutte le mie macchine ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" ma non disdegno l'utilizzo di package.keywords

----------

## lavish

@federico, Kernel78, Scen, mouser, Peach, djinnZ:

Non so se ve ne siete accorti, ma e' dall'inizio del thread che stiamo tutti dicendo la stessa cosa, solo che con modi diversi  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

Visto che mi sembra stiate parlando del sesso degli angeli ripesco il post di federico che ha dato luogo a questa discussione dall' altro thread:

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   "Cosa uso per ..." é decisamente una discussione 
> 
> Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano. 
> 
> Sono mesi e mesi che non riesco a postare niente nell'altro forum, quasi non so neanche a cosa serva, c'e' qualcuno che ha davvero problemi di installazione?  E' perche' vi ostinate a non usare 
> ...

 

Nel forum di supporto ci sono post di persone che non sanno come fare l'unmerge di un pacchetto slotted, che non riscono a capire che il problema deriva da una dipendenza mancante nell'ebuild, che non sanno come risolvere i problemi dei pacchetti bloccanti, che fanno revedep-rebuild "perché dicono che serve" senza sapere bene a cosa. 

Ora, consigliare a tutti questi utenti di passare a ~x86 portando l'esperienza di chi scrive client mail, gestisce tunnel IPv6, mette su EPIA cluster basati su gentoo e via dicendo (dimenticandoti, peraltro, di precisare le competenze delle persone citate) mi sembra un po' eccessivo. No?

P.S. Dato che dici Sono mesi e mesi che non riesco a postare niente nell'altro forum potrei suggerirti di dare un occhiata ai post sprovvisti del tag [Risolto].  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @federico, Kernel78, Scen, mouser, Peach, djinnZ:
> 
> Non so se ve ne siete accorti, ma e' dall'inizio del thread che stiamo tutti dicendo la stessa cosa, solo che con modi diversi 

 

Uhm... direi che randomaze ha espresso ancora più chiaramente come la penso a riguardo:

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel forum di supporto ci sono post di persone che non sanno come fare l'unmerge di un pacchetto slotted, che non riscono a capire che il problema deriva da una dipendenza mancante nell'ebuild, che non sanno come risolvere i problemi dei pacchetti bloccanti, che fanno revedep-rebuild "perché dicono che serve" senza sapere bene a cosa.
> 
> Ora, consigliare a tutti questi utenti di passare a ~x86 portando l'esperienza di chi scrive client mail, gestisce tunnel IPv6, mette su EPIA cluster basati su gentoo e via dicendo (dimenticandoti, peraltro, di precisare le competenze delle persone citate) mi sembra un po' eccessivo. No? 
> ...

 

federico ed altri dicono cose giustissime (difatti anch'io ho provato qualche installazione totalmente ~arch, e filava come un treno  :Wink:  ), però la questione è delicata, ed un utente "novizio" (aka "sprovveduto", non me ne vogliano i nuovi utenti, ma ci sono passato anch'io, e le mie prime esperienze con Gentoo includono disastri e casini immani  :Rolling Eyes:  ) sicuramente non starà a leggersi tutta la discussione, ma appena vedrà

 *federico wrote:*   

> Quindi, basta con queste paure infondate! Il sistema ~x86 funziona alla grande.

 

IMHO si fionderà ad impostare il fatidico

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

```

nel make.conf.

Dite di no? E come mai leggo molti post di persone con pacchetti che non compilano, programmi che non funzionano, dicono roba del tipo "non ho fatto nulla e all'improvviso non funziona più niente", e poi vedi che hanno il sistema in ~arch?

@federico:tagliamo la testa al toro, modifica il tuo primo messaggio e mettici un bel

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ATTENZIONE!!! CIO' CHE SEGUE E' UNA MIA PERSONALISSIMA OPINIONE, BASATA SULLA MIA ESPERIENZA, PREMETTENDO CHE SO SMANETTARE ALLA GRANDE CON GENTOO
> 
> Quindi, basta con queste paure infondate! Il sistema ~x86 funziona alla grande.
> ...

 

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @federico, Kernel78, Scen, mouser, Peach, djinnZ:
> 
> Non so se ve ne siete accorti, ma e' dall'inizio del thread che stiamo tutti dicendo la stessa cosa, solo che con modi diversi 

 

è bello vederla da diversi punti  di vista  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @federico, Kernel78, Scen, mouser, Peach, djinnZ:
> 
> Non so se ve ne siete accorti, ma e' dall'inizio del thread che stiamo tutti dicendo la stessa cosa, solo che con modi diversi 

 

 :Shocked:  veramente stavo lamentando l'inutilità del thread e deprecando l'uso di fare affermazioni assolutistiche...

ho capito che qui non si può mai fare del sarcasmo senza dover utilizzare il tag apposito.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## federico

Devo dire che non mi aspettavo tutto questo, ma bene. Abbiamo di che parlare.

Che Kernel78 sia contro tutto quello che io scrivo, ormai non e' piu' un mistero.

Sicuramente io e lui utilizziamo i computer in maniera del tutto differente. Che il fatto che io sia parte di un campione di statistiche irrilevante poi lo ha deciso lui, visto che il forum di gentoo e' ricco di personaggi che utilizzano il sistema allo stesso modo in cui lo utilizzo io. E ci aggiungo anche, per fortuna; scontrarsi con qualche piccolo problema ogni tanto accresce il sapere di gestione.

Quello che coglie meglio il mio pensiero, forse perche' mi conosce meglio, e' mouser, il quale sa bene che spesso ci si trova ad aggiungere pacchetti segnati come instabili ad una distribuzione stabile, perche' non tutti possono o vogliono aspettare almeno 30 giorni, prima che qualcuno ne decida la stabilita'.

Non sto a citare tutti quanti, perche' colgo reazioni favorevoli al mio pensiero e reazioni contrarie, questo post e' stato scritto perche' e' troppo limitante secondo me consigliare sempre e solamente il sistema considerato stabile. Io scrivo per dire che molti utilizzando il sistema ~, e che questi computer funzionano.

A noi, funzionano.

Se qualcuno volesse provare, ora sa che in questo forum non c'e' solo gente che segue le regole, ma che c'e' anche tutta una serie di "anarchici" che usano gentoo proprio come piace a loro. Quante volte leggo che "il bello e' proprio che puoi farci tutto quello che vuoi?"

E allora io dico, che il bello e' che pure un sistema che secondo molti dovrebbe neanche accendersi, noi lo utilizziamo quotidianamente.

ps: lo so che qualcuno e' gia' tentato dallo scrivere che il sistema arch funziona meglio.

Lo voglio precedere.

Il sistema arch funziona con qualche intoppo, e quello ~arch funziona con qualche intoppo in piu'. E sta proprio qui il bello. Quando le tue capacita' ti permettono di superare quel tanto in piu', ti ritrovi con un sistema funzionante e con possibilita' che forse nel sistema arch non ci sono, perche' non e' cosi' tanto aggiornato.

Federico

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il sistema arch funziona con qualche intoppo, e quello ~arch funziona con qualche intoppo in piu'. E sta proprio qui il bello. Quando le tue capacita' ti permettono di superare quel tanto in piu', ti ritrovi con un sistema funzionante e con possibilita' che forse nel sistema arch non ci sono, perche' non e' cosi' tanto aggiornato.

 

Tuttavia non a tutti interessa avere le capacita' per superare quel tanto in più e si accontentano di un sistema che funzioni bene quanto basta a loro  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

Intrinsecamente ogni affermazione in questo post è buona i punti di vista differenti creano le migliori comunità di sviluppo.

La scelta di testare nuovo software non ritenuto sufficentemente stabile da il pane a chi vuole usarlo solo stabile.

Mi spiego meglio

Se Fede non testasse il software (lui come altre 2000 persone) chi invece lo usa direttamente stabile rimarrebbe alla stessa versione per mesi.

Gentoo permette di testare il software molto bene in quanto io stesso ho provato con altre distribuzioni testare il software porta a danni irreparabili al sistema (vedi Debian sid o simili).

Premesso ciò penso che sia molto importante far capire a chi non sa o non ha capito bene cosa è un "ARCH="~x86""

L'~x86 non significa che il pacchetto non funziona o distrugge il sistema. Sono i pacchetti HARD MASKED che rischiano la compromissione.

I pacchetti in trsting sono semplicemente testati a "metà".

Cioè funzionano non presentano problemi di sorta ma non sono ancora stati provati a sufficenza per rilasciarli a chi usa questa distribuzone per lavoro e quindi ha bisogno del massimo della sicurezza e stabilità (io ho 3 server nuovi nuovi in IBM con gentoo).

Ovviamente un test a metà può nascondere diversi problemi ed è qui che entrano in gioco i tester!

Più la gente usa gli ~x86 più facilmente questi ultimi perderanno l'"~". 

Da qui a farne una discussione su stabilità o meno ci si può sbizzarrire!

resta il fatto che i sistemi ~x86  sono leggermente meno stabili degli x86.

Ma alla fine è solo una scelta personale. Che comporta nella scelta degli "unstable" a un importante contributo per la comunità.

Spero di esere stato chiaro stamattina sono un po' disgrafico e addormentato   :Laughing: 

----------

## flocchini

secondo me avete ragione tutti    :Laughing: 

nel senso che giustamente come dice koma chi usa ~arch da' la possibilita' di migliorare i pacchetti (anche se non tutti fanno i bug report), di contro se i pacchetti sono instabili vuol dire che non sono estati a sufficienza e problemi potrebbero darne... potrebbero, si' oppure no, li' francamente va a culo, parliamoci chiaro  :Smile: 

Non trovo giusto dire peste e corna dei pacchetti in ~arch perche' io stesso ne uso molti e con soddisfazione, specie quando ho bisogno di nuove features che x forza di cose sono disponibili solo nelle ultime versioni del tal pacchetto, pero' anche suggerire di usare un sistema completamente ~arch non mi sembra una grande idea perche' e' un salto nel buio. Che poi il + delle volte funzioni e' un discorso, che funzioni SEMPRE e' un altro. Semplicemente ~arch va usato con cognizione di causa secondo me (e ad esempio i niubbi non la hanno ancora)

----------

## skypjack

Una discussione con chi ha già fatto il passo, per capire, per sapere.

Ho avuto modo di sentire queste parole da una persona che reputo in gamba: "uso ~x86 perché preferisco fidarmi dello sviluppatore che afferma essere il suo codice stabile piuttosto che del manteiner di un pacchetto che per qualche motivo lo lascia non stabile". Effettivamente mi hanno fatto riflettere non poco. sarà la mia esperienza Debian pre-Gentoo?

Pensavo seriamente di passare in ~x86, visto che non faccio altro che pescare qua e là pacchetti dal ramo non stabile e attingere ai diversi overlay e allora mi sembra assurdo illudermi di avere un sistema stabile quando non è così (nel senso della parola come usata in questa situazione). Pensavo seriamente di spendere il mio tempo a sincronizzare il tutto e portarmi in ~x86, ma prima vorrei un parere da chi già ha esperienza sull'uso e consumo di questo ramo.

Rischi? Consigli? Buoni motivi per non farlo o motivi per convincermi definitivamente?

Insomma, chi più ne ha più ne metta!

Pareri personali, però, non importa un copia-incolla dai vari manuali perché ovviamente so a cosa vado in contro.

Vi ringrazio in anticipo e spero che questa discussione possa aiutare anche in futuro altri che come me si troveranno davanti a questo dubbio.

----------

## Kernel78

Ovviamente non posso permettermi di giudicare una persona da una sola frase ma la persona che reputi in gamba non mi fa una bella impressione uscendosene con una motivazione simile ... il fatto che lui non si informi e non sappia per quale motivo il manteiner di un ebuild lo lascia ~ non significa che non ci siano motivi per lasciarlo ~ ma solo che lui non li conosce.

Lo sviluppatore di un pacchetto può anche considerare il suo sw stabile ma in gentoo può essere sottoposto a miriadi di configurazioni differenti e mostrare la sua reale instabilità in alcuni casi che magari lo sviluppatore non ha nemmeno immaginato di provare ma che rispecchiano la personale configurazione della tua macchina.

Ci sono casi in cui gli ebuild aggiungono delle patch, dei casi in cui vengono scoperti dei bug che bloccano il funzionamento di un pacchetto e inoltrati direttamente a colui che lo riteneva stabile e via dicendo ...

Ovviamente ognuno è libero di fare le sue scelte (io non ho nemmeno un overlay in questo momento mentre altri hanno tutto in ~) dipende da cosa vuoi e da quanto sei disponibile a rischiare e a passare ancora più tempo a rimediare agli eventuali problemi.

Se cerchi sul forum c'è già una discussione simile in cui sono stati sviscerati diversi punti di vista ...

----------

## randomaze

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> "uso ~x86 perché preferisco fidarmi dello sviluppatore che afferma essere il suo codice stabile piuttosto che del manteiner di un pacchetto che per qualche motivo lo lascia non stabile"

 

IMHO il ragionamento non regge molto, almeno nel contesto gentoo.

Questo discorso andrebbe bene quando lo sviluppatore é Carlo che conosco dai tempi delle elementari e il manitener é Giovanni, persona con cui non vado daccordo, ma in una community in cui ci sono tanti Carlo e tanti Giovanni il discorso regge già meno, se poi si tratta di persone sconosciute cade completamente.

P.S. Ho accordato il thread a un'altro che riguarda la diatriba x86 vs ~x86  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

il problema è anche che nel ramo ~x86 spesso ci trovi anche delle release candidate, quindi anche lo sviluppatore sa che il suo software ha qualche problema. Personalmente preferisco smascherare quello che mi serve dal ramo testing e per il resto rimanere su stable.

----------

## skypjack

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> P.S. Ho accordato il thread a un'altro che riguarda la diatriba x86 vs ~x86 

 

Ottimo, non l'avevo notata! La leggerò con calma e attenzione nel weekend, poi farò la mia scelta.

Tenete conto che il io voler passare a ~x86 è anche un voler dare una mano alla comunità, dal basso della mia umile esperienza, nella speranza di accrescerla!

Convinti?

----------

## Kernel78

 *skypjack wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   P.S. Ho accordato il thread a un'altro che riguarda la diatriba x86 vs ~x86  
> 
> Ottimo, non l'avevo notata! La leggerò con calma e attenzione nel weekend, poi farò la mia scelta.
> 
> Tenete conto che il io voler passare a ~x86 è anche un voler dare una mano alla comunità, dal basso della mia umile esperienza, nella speranza di accrescerla!
> ...

 

no.

se vuoi dare una mano alla comunità sarebbe meglio tenere il sistema stabile e provare i singoli pacchetti instabili segnalando i problemi riscontrati su bugs.gentoo.org (e se funzionanti senza problemi dopo 30 gg segnali che, se altri non hanno avuto problemi, possono essere portati a stabili)

Se tieni tutto il sistema in ~ non dai una mano alla comunità, come ho già scritto nella discussione a cui siamo stati accodati, aumenti solo la possibilità di incappare in errori e problemi.

----------

## djinnZ

su hardened il gcc 4.1 è ~x86 e si presume che resterà tale ancora per un bel pezzo ma i pacchetti che nel frattempo vengono resi stabili non richiedono certo il gcc 4.1 se non erro (anche se sono sempre più tentato di aggiornarlo).

Come ho detto nelle altre distribuzioni in ogni release i pacchetti devono essere allinati tra di loro ad una determinata versione altrimenti avresti errori di linking su tutto.

La differenza del modello di sviluppo di gentoo è proprio in questo (e quindi nella possibilità di testare solo quello con cui hai maggiore confidenza) mica nel poter aggiungere -march=vatelappesca -fomg-wtf alle cflags.

Non mi pare che l'herd di kde stia stabilizzando kde4 rispetto al gcc 4.2 ma al 4.1 ed al 3.4 correnti sulle verie architetture supportate.

----------

## skypjack

@kernel78 : tu hai la luce dentro (e per fortuna che la dispensi ogni tanto)!  :Wink: 

rifletterò sulle tue sagge parole, promesso. e grazie in anticipo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> @kernel78 : tu hai la luce dentro (e per fortuna che la dispensi ogni tanto)! 
> 
> rifletterò sulle tue sagge parole, promesso. e grazie in anticipo.

 

... non ti dico la bolletta dell'enel  :Laughing: 

----------

